# Husky and maltese?



## Isis (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I'm totally new to this forum, so just a quick background - I had a maltese when i was about 11 or 12 and then three years later my mom gave her (Nikki) away without telling me. I guess a small part of me is still upset that I was not able to raise her through her entire life. Then, three years ago, when i was 20, my boyfriend bought us a husky named Bowser.
Now we're about to get our second dog together (of course i'd choose a maltese) for my birthday but we're really worried those two wont get along.
Dont get me wrong, i know i will absolutely adore the little baby maltese if we do decide to purchase her, but i dont want to hurt bowsers feelings. He's a huge mama's boy, he even gets jealous when i cuddle with my man!
Does anyone out there have any experience with socializing two huge opposites?? We plan on buying a female maltese so that there wont be as much competition with bowser. 
I guess i'm worried cuz we all know how the little ones can be a bit feisty sometimes around large dogs and bowser is so friendly i wouldnt want him to lose his "position in the pack" and feel second to the pup. I heard dogs can go into depression and what not.
Also, the husky is with my boyfriend and the maltese would be living with me (currently we are long distance, and will be for about another year with a few visits here and there) and im not sure if a week or two would be enough time to get them acquainted with one another

Any advice would be great! I've actually been losing sleep over this  Thanks


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im not sure, i know a lot of members here have bigger dogs and they will give you wonderful advice.
i know a friend who has a lab and a malt. they are best friends, the lab of course is very gentle.
good luck with everything. and welcome to sm!


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm totally new to this forum, so just a quick background - I had a maltese when i was about 11 or 12 and then three years later my mom gave her (Nikki) away without telling me. I guess a small part of me is still upset that I was not able to raise her through her entire life. Then, three years ago, when i was 20, my boyfriend bought us a husky named Bowser.
> Now we're about to get our second dog together (of course i'd choose a maltese) for my birthday but we're really worried those two wont get along.
> ...


I know several people that have one very large dog, and one very small dog and they get along great. I would still be careful though. The second day I had Beowulf I took him to a friend of mines house that has a blue heeler, border collie, and a weiner dog. They were all playing just fine until all the sudden Beowulf made a wrong move with the Border Collie, and she kind of attacked. Beowulf got a little cut under his eye, and I rushed him to the vet. It turned out to be fine, just a small cut, no stitches, but the vet gave me an anti-biotic to give Beowulf so he would not develop an infection in the cut. It was very minor, but still I would watch very closely when a big dog and small dog are playing. I was standing two inches away and watching, and still had a little incident.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I have copied this from the Alaskan Standard..........

*Temperament: The Alaskan Husky does not naturally get along with other pets, but may tolerate them if socialized from a young age. It enjoys the companionship of other Alaskan Huskies.*

Good luck!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry but can't read something like this without commenting on it...


The only TRUE answer to the question re if a husky & Maltese will get along... is absolutely no one can answer that question... I know that is not what you are wanting to hear though. Even if you THINK you know your Husky... (and I promise you that you do not know it as well as you think you do), you don't know the Maltese or how the larger dog will react to this particular dog.


Many people here have larger dogs and have had no problems, but in the few years I have been a member here and another maltese message board, I am sure I have read of accounts by at least 3 or 4 people who had a large dog of some variety with a smaller one such as a Maltese, where the larger dog struck out at the smaller one for some totally unknown reason... including at least one case I remember fairly clearly where the two dogs actually got along and were friends. In this particular case, the Maltese walked up behind the larger dog and apparently scared it. The neck of the Maltese was broken instantly... I guess before the large dog even knew what it was doing.

The owner was totally beside herself over this... and there was little (or nothing) that I or anyone else could say to help her feel better.

In the end, the two of you will do whatever you want on this issue.... but I will not sit here and say that everything will be just fine when I really do not know (especially in light of what Suzy's mom said)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had Maltese in the house with labs, Samoyed, Border Collies, Aussies, and a Dane bitch for a bit. Supervision, supervision, supervision. I never leave them together unattended, no matter how well they get along. It only takes a second. 

That said, my Maltese were all raised around a variety of dogs and use to being in a pack situation. I've never had a problem with our visitors, short or long term. Any dog who is not around a lot of other dogs on a regular basis...well, you don't know how he will react. If possible, set up a meet and greet where your current dog could meet a smaller dog and see how it goes. You could also consult with a local training center to have somebody experienced do a meet and greet with you (the trainer would bring a dog and would be watching how your dog responds). 

Being long distance, you know they won't have a chance to "grow up" together and work out their relationship. It would be helpful to have recommendations on what type of temperament to look for in a new pup (the trainer would be helpful). You really need to put a little homework into this to make sure you have a good match. And if a small dog is not an appropriate addition, the people helping you may be able to recommend what would be a good match.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

My first Maltese, Casper, was brought into my house with my (now ex-huband) and Chow/Husky mix. The Chow was already a year or two old and my baby was only about 10 weeks old. The Chow was fine with the puppy but obviously I watched them closely when they were together. After Casper got to be an adult the Chow sometimes got a bit rough with him, but Casper knew enough by then to flop over on his back and be totally submissive, which led the Chow to leave him alone. Once the Chow actually bit Casper's snout, but it didn't scar and I think it might have been over a treat Casper had hidden under the couch. 

Anyway, the Chow/Husky was quite large and quite violent and scary to people but was strangely tolerant of the little Maltese. I was never very comfortable with them together, but when we went to work Casper was in the house and we put the Chow out in the fenced in yard or, (her favorite place, stangely enough) on the stake out in the front yard to guard the house, I guess.

It's amazing how these vicious dogs can usually be nice to little dogs. Just make sure no food or treats are involved because then it COULD become very vicious.

Cyndi


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I posted earlier and wanted to come back and post my opinion again.   

I had a Husky-Rottie mix and loved loved loved that dog. And would love to get another one. But after doing some research and talking with truthful breeders I would never trust one around my malts. 

I have had a family get one of my babies after the heartbreaking loss of their first malt. She had just married her new husband and his blue healer attacked and killed the poor soul. 

Is this going to happen with your baby that you have now?? Honestly who knows. Maybe your first move is to go back to the breeder you got him from and seek answers to how is ancestors temperament was. Your baby may show absolutely no signs of aggression now, which mine did not either. But your breeder may know something and be willing to share with you. It may be good that he comes from very gentle lines, or it could be that he has came from more aggressive lines. You need to arm yourself with the knowledge before making the decision. Please keep us informed. 


And as I stated before Good Luck in which ever decision you decide.


----------



## Isis (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses!
Actually, as gentle as Bowser is, i know he could get a little over-excited. Siberian huskies actually have a great temperment, and are known to be super friendly BUT i know sometimes he just doesnt realize his own size/strength.
My roomie has guinea pigs and when Bowser caught sight of them he immediately ran up to the cage to see what was going on, causing EVERYONE to get scared thinking hed attack, but he just wanted to look, hes always really curious
Still, like almost everyone else is saying, i dont know if id ever be 100% comfy with leaving them unsupervised
According to my breeder, she believes that big dogs tend to protect and take care of little pups, and she insists that the malt pup is REALLY mellow 
Normally, when we try to have doggy playdates, our friends ALL have small dogs and theyll growl and bark and go all crazy to keep bowser away. And you see Bowser still trying with lots of caution to sniff the little dog and then backing away and trying all over again

i still dont know


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I think you need to start out knowing your dog's temperament. When we got Toby (our Maltese), I knew Wally (our Beagle) would have no problem with another dog. If I ever had an inkling that Wally could possibly harm or ever be aggressive towards another dog, especially one so much smaller, I would never have gotten Toby. I think that would have been extremely dangerous and *irresponsible* of me to put a small dog in that situation. That's just my two cents.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thanks everyone for your responses!
> Actually, as gentle as Bowser is, i know he could get a little over-excited. Siberian huskies actually have a great temperment, and are known to be super friendly BUT i know sometimes he just doesnt realize his own size/strength.
> My roomie has guinea pigs and when Bowser caught sight of them he immediately ran up to the cage to see what was going on, causing EVERYONE to get scared thinking hed attack, but he just wanted to look, hes always really curious
> Still, like almost everyone else is saying, i dont know if id ever be 100% comfy with leaving them unsupervised
> ...


I know what you mean I do have friends that have this breed and they are gentle , they are a wonderful breed.
I have to say though I couldn't do it just for the fact that it would take a milla second for something drastic to happen  I know for me having 3 boys that I couldn't be watching every minute of the day, so I couldnt do it, but it's your choice and you know whats right for you.
I wish all the luck in making your decision, just weigh it out make a good list and a bad list then compare it and take ur time you will reach the right choice
good luck,
andrea :grouphug:


----------



## Isis (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, actually i just spoke to the breeder today and i had to let go of the pup.
With the weather so cold outside and everything, and not being in the vicinity of a super large airport, the breeder would only be able to ship to my bf (who currently HAS the husky) and i just didnt think it would be wise. 
I guess it wouldve been more considerable if the pup was older and a little sturdier but you know, sometimes when there's so many things that are against u, u just have to realize that it wasnt meant to be (for now anyways)
:bysmilie: back to being lonely up in this frigid place


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

What breeder is telling you the pups are really mellow?! All puppies, regardless of breed, can be and most likely will be rambunctions (sp?)

I don't know...most Maltese breeders I have spoken to would be hesistant placing one of their pups in a household with a larger dog, but your breeder is basing their opinion on personal experience perhaps (quoting their statement that they tend to be protective...) 

My Paris used to have a Husky buddy -Tristan. They got a long great and Tristan was very gentle but had a few close calls when he almost stepped on Paris in their play. 

I just don't think it's a good idea, honestly. Can you honestly keep an eye on both of them during play and never spare your attention to answer the phone or the door? It would be difficult...

However, the most important thing, regardless of breed / size is their temperaments. You must do your job in research to make the perfect match.

Good luck!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I just saw your update. I guess this pup wasn't meant to be, but don't give up in your research. So your BF and husky live with you? 

By the way, which breeder were you purchasing this pup? I know you are new to the breed and we would like to protect you from making a bad choice. There is good information in the breeder section as well.

:grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thanks guys, actually i just spoke to the breeder today and i had to let go of the pup.
> With the weather so cold outside and everything, and not being in the vicinity of a super large airport, the breeder would only be able to ship to my bf (who currently HAS the husky) and i just didnt think it would be wise.
> I guess it wouldve been more considerable if the pup was older and a little sturdier but you know, sometimes when there's so many things that are against u, u just have to realize that it wasnt meant to be (for now anyways)
> :bysmilie: back to being lonely up in this frigid place[/B]


 :grouphug: dont feel bad, when it's meant to be it will be..
take your time believe me you wont regret it
andrea :grouphug:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know if any of you have heard this story yet http://news.therecord.com/News/Local/article/299576 A yorkie was killed suddenly by a Husky in the checkout line at a Petsmart. The husky showed no warning signs or had ever been aggressive before - just turned around suddenly and shook the yorkie to death.

I personally would be wary of having any large dog with toy breeds. I'll just stick to toy breed dogs..I just don't feel safe owning a large breed with them. Even if the big dog doesn't mean to hurt them, they could easily hurt a toy breed accidentally..it could be fatal. On a yorkie forum I'm on, a girl had a lab and bought a yorkie puppy. Within a week of bringing that puppy home, the lab snapped at the puppy and punctured its lung. It died pretty quickly.

For some reason Lacy hates huskies. I don't know why...but that is one breed that when she sees, she just growls and goes crazy over them. I would never trust her around a husky because of the way she acts toward them. I'd be afraid one would retaliate against her.


----------

